# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Youbionic prosthetic hand, Youbionic, Milan Area, Italy

## Airicist

Developer - Youbionic

----------


## Airicist

Youbionic Test 01 

 Published on Oct 5, 2014




> Partial Mechanical Assembly,
> Partial Electronic Assembly,
> Partial Arduino Code

----------


## Airicist

Youbionic 5 fingers Movement 

Published on Nov 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Youbionic Hand II moves 

Published on Mar 25, 2015




> Today Youbionic Hand II starts to move with muscle interaction. I development a multiple control used a single contraction and prolonged contraction.

----------


## Airicist

Youbionic Hand II Prototype moves with the complete code 

Published on Apr 6, 2015




> I placed all the electronics in a box,
> I finished to write the complete draft of the code,
> I made the first simulation of all grips.

----------


## Airicist

YouBionic Hand

Published on Mar 28, 2016




> We work to create devices that support or replace parts of the body in order to make our lives better.
> We also use these technologies to "project" ourselves in other places, to be present away from our body.
> Youbionic devices will enable a person to perform movements that would otherwise be impossible
> They are characterized by flexible geometries that deform like muscles, that contract and release like fibers, to best execute any movement, as if they were biological limbs.

----------


## Airicist

Youbionic Hand Commercial

Published on Dec 25, 2016




> We work to create devices that support or replace parts of the body in order to make our lives better.
> We also use these technologies to "project" ourselves in other places, to be present away from our body.
> Youbionic devices will enable a person to perform movements that would otherwise be impossible
> They are characterized by flexible geometries that deform like muscles, that contract and release like fibers, to best execute any movement, as if they were biological limbs.

----------


## Airicist

Youbionic arm

Published on Aug 2, 2018




> We believe that technology at our disposal today can be used for the increase in human capabilities and intervention in the replacement of parts of our body which are not working properly.
> Youbionic commits to building devices to make us live better and longer, we intend to occupy all of our resources to merge the biological body with mechatronic components.
> We are gathering investment in order to accelerate development and achieve the objectives of our project.

----------

